# Pinstriping ?



## dodgerblue (Jul 6, 2014)

I am painting a set of drop center rims to match bike . Where exactly does the pinstip get place on rims ? Post pics if possible . Thanx ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2014)

dodgerblue said:


> I am painting a set of drop center rims to match bike . Where exactly does the pinstip get place on rims ? Post pics if possible . Thanx ...




What type of bike is it? These likely varied by mfg exactly where and how wide the stripe was. V/r Shawn


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 7, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> What type of bike is it? These likely varied by mfg exactly where and how wide the stripe was. V/r Shawn




Its a 42' Westfield . Ive been told its a 1/8 th stripe in the edge in middle ? Some have told me its more to the inside , more towards the spokes .


----------



## spoker (Aug 21, 2014)

prolly as many guesses as people,can you find an original set to go by?otherwise do what feels good,lets have more fun and less hand ringing!!!!!!!!


----------

